# Mcaffe Navigation to the Webpage was cancelled



## Yankeehousekeep (Jun 2, 2009)

Every time I click on my McAfee it comes up with 'Navigation to this web page canceled'

I reinstalled and still nothing. This just happened today.

I have a HP using Windows Vista

Anybody?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Does this occur when trying to view the McAfee Security Suite download page?


----------



## Yankeehousekeep (Jun 2, 2009)

HI,

No I clicked on the Icon to run a scan and it keeps coming up as Navigation to this web page......


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What's your version of IE?

Can you right-click the error message?

If you can, select *Properties*.

You should see something similar to the following window:










Then, please post the complete path showing for *Address (URL)*.


----------



## Yankeehousekeep (Jun 2, 2009)

There is no Error Message, Just Navigation to this Web Page has been cancelled.
I downloaded McAfee again and stll showing.


----------



## Yankeehousekeep (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay...I finally got in and tryed to run a scan. It is showing Incompatible Software.
Radial Point....
Does anyone know what this is...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The *error message* is "Navigation to the Webpage was cancelled"...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/967941/en-us


----------

